# Points for Rent: 2400 OKW/ $16.75pp; 1900 SS/$16.75pp; 1600 BW/$18.75pp; 1000 AK $17.50pp; 600 BC $19pp; 500 WL/BR $17.75pp; 160 Aulani $17.75pp



## silverace

Hi, my name is Felicia. I am a private owner. I have been renting my DVC points for 13 years. I own at the following resorts and I can rent any resort in the 0-7 month window.

Annually I have:
2400 Old Key West
1900 Saratoga Springs
1600 Boardwalk
1000 Animal Kingdom Lodge
600 Beach Club
500 Wilderness Lodge Boulder Ridge
160 Aulani

I am an experienced and friendly owner.
I have great references. I know all the best rooms. I am hoping to do larger rentals.
I can book a reservation at home resorts up to 11 months out and all other resorts up to 7 months out.
I use a 2 payment plan.
If you are interested in a Disney Vacation club rental – Post below or PM me (preferred) and I will respond quickly to your questions.

Let me know your plans and I will check availability:
Resort:
Room Type(s): Villa size, standard or preferred view
Check-in Date:
Check-out Date:
# of Adults
# of Children


----------



## Filipetpalma

Cant send DM.
Have any studio, any view available for 7/8-7/11?

3 adults, 0 children.

thanks!


----------



## jfbouchard

Hi Felicia,
My wife and I are looking for a studio (preferred view) for the two of us. Rental dates would be January 22-29, 2022. Any availability?!
Thank you,
John


----------



## LSUmiss

Hi looking for anything in Saratoga 7/7-7/9. Thanks!


----------



## silverace

Filipetpalma said:


> Cant send DM.
> Have any studio, any view available for 7/8-7/11?
> 
> 3 adults, 0 children.
> 
> thanks!


7/8-7/11 - nothing open
sorry


----------



## Dtcdmy4sons

silverace said:


> Hi, my name is Felicia. I am a private owner. I have been renting my DVC points for 13 years. I own at the following resorts and I can rent any resort in the 0-7 month window.
> 
> Annually I have:
> 2400 Old Key West
> 1900 Saratoga Springs
> 1600 Boardwalk
> 1000 Animal Kingdom Lodge
> 600 Beach Club
> 500 Wilderness Lodge Boulder Ridge
> 160 Aulani
> 
> I am an experienced and friendly owner.
> I have great references. I know all the best rooms. I am hoping to do larger rentals.
> I can book a reservation at home resorts up to 11 months out and all other resorts up to 7 months out.
> I use a 2 payment plan.
> If you are interested in a Disney Vacation club rental – Post below or PM me and I will respond quickly to your questions.
> 
> Let me know your plans and I will check availability:
> Resort: beach club
> Room Type(s): Villa size, standard or preferred view. Studio or 1 bedroom
> Check-in Date: 9/12/21
> Check-out Date: 9/18/21
> # of Adults 4
> # of Children 1 -


----------



## silverace

jfbouchard said:


> Hi Felicia,
> My wife and I are looking for a studio (preferred view) for the two of us. Rental dates would be January 22-29, 2022. Any availability?!
> Thank you,
> John


only SS is open. let me knwo if interested - other dates are open in january - are your dates fixed? thanks. Felicia


----------



## silverace

LSUmiss said:


> Hi looking for anything in Saratoga 7/7-7/9. Thanks!


it is all full - sorry. need anythign in the future - let me knwo


----------



## silverace

Filipetpalma said:


> Cant send DM.
> Have any studio, any view available for 7/8-7/11?
> 
> 3 adults, 0 children.
> 
> thanks!


let me know if oyu haev future needs - July is pretty full - august has some openings


----------



## silverace

LSUmiss said:


> Hi looking for anything in Saratoga 7/7-7/9. Thanks!


sorry nothing open - but LSU did win the football title just a year or so ago -


----------



## jfbouchard

Any availability for Jan. 22-29 at SS or AKL? Studio, preferred view for 2. Thank you


----------



## Espers

Looking for August 10-12.  Anything at AK or Boardwalk specifically...but I'm open to others too


----------



## disneyforsix

Good morning!  Please let me know if there is any availability. 

Resort: WL or BC or BW in that order
Room Type(s): Studio, any view
Check-in Date: 2/9
Check-out Date:2/11
# of Adults - 2
# of Children - 0

Thank you!


----------



## cnunley424

Hi I am looking for a studio at OKW or SSR for 2 adults 1 child check in 9/10 check out 9/19. Thank you!


----------



## Kyle_Man08

Room Type(s): Studio - Beach Club Villas
Check-in Date: April 14
Check-out Date: April 18 
# of Adults - 2
# of Children  - 0


----------



## JStu

Resort: Beach Club
Room Type(s): Studio
Check-in Date: 1/31/22 
Check-out Date:  2/6/22
# of Adults:  2
# of Children:  3


----------



## silverace

jfbouchard said:


> Any availability for Jan. 22-29 at SS or AKL? Studio, preferred view for 2. Thank you


SS is open $16.75 pp - YOU HAVE TO GO AND MAKE 10 POSTS IN VARIOUS AREAS ON DISboards so that I can PM you in a private conversation - thanks Felicia
questions - let me know


----------



## Krispp

Hello, do you have aulani for nov 27-30, studio ocean view available? We are 2 adults and 1 child. 
Thank you!


----------



## dlconway

Hi Felicia,
We are looking for Beach Club studio
Check in 5/1/22
Check out 5/6/22
2 adults
2 children


----------



## torchlight

Hello-

Interested in:

AKV Kidani Village 2 bedroom Savannah View
Check In: Sunday, May 1, 2022
Check Out:  Saturday, May 7, 2022
4 adults
2 children

I should be able to recieve/send PMs with you.  Thanks!


----------



## silverace

jfbouchard said:


> Hi Felicia,
> My wife and I are looking for a studio (preferred view) for the two of us. Rental dates would be January 22-29, 2022. Any availability?!
> Thank you,
> John


hi john
only SS is open. let me know if interested - other dates are open in january - are your dates fixed? thanks. Felicia


----------



## silverace

jfbouchard said:


> Hi Felicia,
> My wife and I are looking for a studio (preferred view) for the two of us. Rental dates would be January 22-29, 2022. Any availability?!
> Thank you,
> John


hi john
only SS is open. let me know if interested - other dates are open in january - are your dates fixed? thanks. Felicia


jfbouchard said:


> Hi Felicia,
> My wife and I are looking for a studio (preferred view) for the two of us. Rental dates would be January 22-29, 2022. Any availability?!
> Thank you,
> John





silverace said:


> SS is open $16.75 pp - YOU HAVE TO GO AND MAKE 10 POSTS IN VARIOUS AREAS ON DISboards so that I can PM you in a private conversation - thanks Felicia
> questions - let me know


jan 22-29 is open at ss  (90 points) and AK Kidani (88 points) - studio
John go and make 10 or 11 posts in other DISBoards areas then I can PM you - let me knwo when you have done that


----------



## jfbouchard

Okay, I will let you know! Thank you


----------



## silverace

cnunley424 said:


> Hi I am looking for a studio at OKW or SSR for 2 adults 1 child check in 9/10 check out 9/19. Thank you!


Hi SS is open for your dates - 106 points X $16.75 OKW is not open for the 9th. it is open fmor sept 10 - to sept 24 - any of those days BUT YOU HAVE TO GO TO OTHER DISBoards and make at least 10 posts so that I can PM (start a conversation) with you. SO GO TO FORUMS click on some topics and make 10 posts then i will be able to send oyu stuff. thanks Felicia


----------



## silverace

Filipetpalma said:


> Cant send DM.
> Have any studio, any view available for 7/8-7/11?
> 
> 3 adults, 0 children.
> 
> thanks!


nothing open for your dates - sorry Felicia


----------



## BrotherCraig

Beach Club or Boardwalk
11/16/2021
11/20/2021
3 adults
2 children

Many thanks.


----------



## silverace

Krispp said:


> Hello, do you have aulani for nov 27-30, studio ocean view available? We are 2 adults and 1 child.
> Thank you!


sorry I just ran out of aulani about 2 days ago
Felicia


----------



## silverace

Sorry but I am out of aulani points


----------



## dlconway

Hi there, I was wondering if you saw my message earlier.
Looking for Beach Club studio 
Check in 5/1/21
Check out 5/6/21
2 adults and 2 kids


----------



## silverace

dlconway said:


> Hi there, I was wondering if you saw my message earlier.
> Looking for Beach Club studio
> Check in 5/1/21
> Check out 5/6/21
> 2 adults and 2 kids


I responded to you - if oyu do not have it let me know


----------



## sheri18

Hi..looking at 2 different dates..
7/28-8/4 2021
and 1/10-1/16 2022
thanks


----------



## silverace

HI I am sorry but I am out of Beach club points till October 2022. DISBoards is a great forum. 
Disney has put a limit on all DVC owners - can only rent 50% of future year points. If/when that is removed I will have BC points before October. Felicia


----------



## Lbos41

silverace said:


> Hi, my name is Felicia. I am a private owner. I have been renting my DVC points for 13 years. I own at the following resorts and I can rent any resort in the 0-7 month window.
> 
> Annually I have:
> 2400 Old Key West
> 1900 Saratoga Springs
> 1600 Boardwalk
> 1000 Animal Kingdom Lodge
> 600 Beach Club
> 500 Wilderness Lodge Boulder Ridge
> 160 Aulani
> 
> I am an experienced and friendly owner.
> I have great references. I know all the best rooms. I am hoping to do larger rentals.
> I can book a reservation at home resorts up to 11 months out and all other resorts up to 7 months out.
> I use a 2 payment plan.
> If you are interested in a Disney Vacation club rental – Post below or PM me and I will respond quickly to your questions.
> 
> Let me know your plans and I will check availability:
> Resort:
> Room Type(s): Villa size, standard or preferred view
> Check-in Date:
> Check-out Date:
> # of Adults
> # of Children


Check in December 2
Check out December 7
5 adults
1 child
Prefer OKW but flexible as long as we have 2 bedrooms.
Anything available?


----------



## silverace

sheri18 said:


> Hi..looking at 2 different dates..
> 7/28-8/4 2021
> and 1/10-1/16 2022
> thanks





Lbos41 said:


> Check in December 2
> Check out December 7
> 5 adults
> 1 child
> Prefer OKW but flexible as long as we have 2 bedrooms.
> Anything available?


I am sorry but noting is open for your dates at disney. future dates - let me know. thanks and Happy 4th of July Felicia


----------



## silverace

sheri18 said:


> Hi..looking at 2 different dates..
> 7/28-8/4 2021
> and 1/10-1/16 2022
> thanks


Sheri - I did respond to your request


----------



## Alec-Srodawa

hello would you take 17 $ for 4 nights at the boardwalk resort may 8-12 2022?


----------



## sheri18

silverace said:


> Sheri - I did respond to your request


Thank you...I’m still undecided ..but I truly appreciate your getting back to me..


----------



## silverace

Alec-Srodawa said:


> hello would you take 17 $ for 4 nights at the boardwalk resort may 8-12 2022?


sorry no.


----------



## silverace

I am out of BC points till October 2022 - thanks


----------



## silverace

Alec-Srodawa said:


> hello would you take 17 $ for 4 nights at the boardwalk resort may 8-12 2022?


sorry no.


----------



## dchronister

I am looking for a studio anytime in November except the week of thanksgiving, also looking at first two weeks of December! Anything from 2 to 6 nights! I prefer wilderness lodge but I know that is a long shot, so just whatever is available! Thank you, Dena


----------



## silverace

sheri18 said:


> Thank you...I’m still undecided ..but I truly appreciate your getting back to me..


you are welcome


----------



## silverace

*dchronister I responded to your request*


----------



## CalSea12

Dec 19-21 and/or Dec 26-29
Studio or 1-Bed (Studio Preferred)
Any resort


----------



## CDnVA

Looking for 1 night 12/18 2 adults Kidani Village 
1st choice deluxe studio savannah view
2nd choice 1 bedroom savannah view
Thanks


----------



## destindreams

Ready to rent 8 nights at OKW checking in 8-24 and check out 9-1.
We are OKW owners since 1991. 
Prefer Miller's Road Bldgs 15,64,16,62,63,17. Any floor.
Or top floor anywhere on South Point Road.
Thank you, 
Stephen


----------



## silverace

Stephen - you are all set


----------



## peanutslovesWDW

Sent a PM


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

never mind.


----------



## allykat44

Looking for Aulani 1 bedroom ocean view
Aug 8-13 2021
2 adults, 2 children

thank you!


----------



## geetey

Hi Felicia! I'd be interested in working with you if possible. 

Resort: Beach Club or Boardwalk
Room Type(s): Studio
Check-in Date: 10/25/2021
Check-out Date: 10/31/2021
# of Adults: 2
# of Children: 0

Not picky about the view, just hoping to get into the Epcot. We've never stayed at BCV; that's why it's our first choice. 

Thanks for your consideration!


----------



## silverace

geetey said:


> Hi Felicia! I'd be interested in working with you if possible.
> 
> Resort: Beach Club or Boardwalk
> Room Type(s): Studio
> Check-in Date: 10/25/2021
> Check-out Date: 10/31/2021
> # of Adults: 2
> # of Children: 0
> 
> Not picky about the view, just hoping to get into the Epcot. We've never stayed at BCV; that's why it's our first choice.
> 
> Thanks for your consideration!


Hi I am sorry but BW is all sold out till next year except for maybe a day here or there. - january is possible - maybe but feb is the reality. Other trips - just let me know. appreciated. Felicia


----------



## Hthrj26

Hello! I’m looking for one night July 23rd, Beach Club studio for 2 adults. Thank you!


----------



## crazycatstacy

any 2 bedrooms December 4-14 2021


----------



## Gilly12177

silverace said:


> Hi, my name is Felicia. I am a private owner. I have been renting my DVC points for 13 years. I own at the following resorts and I can rent any resort in the 0-7 month window.
> 
> Annually I have:
> 2400 Old Key West
> 1900 Saratoga Springs
> 1600 Boardwalk
> 1000 Animal Kingdom Lodge
> 600 Beach Club
> 500 Wilderness Lodge Boulder Ridge
> 160 Aulani
> 
> I am an experienced and friendly owner.
> I have great references. I know all the best rooms. I am hoping to do larger rentals.
> I can book a reservation at home resorts up to 11 months out and all other resorts up to 7 months out.
> I use a 2 payment plan.
> If you are interested in a Disney Vacation club rental – Post below or PM me (preferred) and I will respond quickly to your questions.
> 
> Let me know your plans and I will check availability:
> Resort:
> Room Type(s): Villa size, standard or preferred view
> Check-in Date:
> Check-out Date:
> # of Adults
> # of Children



I am looking for about 1,000 points for a transfer to my DVC membership with all of the points being able to be used for a trip in June 2022. I don’t care which resort the points come from and would prefer to take the least expensive options because I don’t care about the resort. What options might you have? Would you consider taking a little less per point because of the large number of points I would be getting? Look forward to hearing from you!!!


----------



## Sparty5

Hi Felicia, I am looking for March 24-30, Beach Club or Poly studio std view, 5 people (2 adults & 3 kids). 
thanks!


----------



## Lgarland86

Looking for OKW one bedroom. Jan 13th-16th. 2 adults 3 kids.


----------



## silverace

Hi I am out of beach club points till october 2022


----------



## silverace

Gilly12177 said:


> I am looking for about 1,000 points for a transfer to my DVC membership with all of the points being able to be used for a trip in June 2022. I don’t care which resort the points come from and would prefer to take the least expensive options because I don’t care about the resort. What options might you have? Would you consider taking a little less per point because of the large number of points I would be getting? Look forward to hearing from you!!!


you have to make 10 posts in other areas on disboards so I can PM you. I can do this for $16.75 pp


----------



## silverace

I do not own at POLY sorry.


----------



## silverace

Gilly wrote: I am looking for about 1,000 points for a transfer to my DVC membership. I can do this but you have to make 10 posts so I can PM you. Thanks Felicia


----------



## jburns1414

Resort: AKL but I’m open to any
Room Type(s): Savannah view if AKL but anything that sleeps guests below
Check-in Date: December 5, 2021
Check-out Date: December 12, 2021
# of Adults 3
# of Children 1 (<1)


----------



## silverace

jburns1414
sorry nothing open for these dates anywhere thanks Felicia


----------



## silverace

jburns1414 said:


> Resort: AKL but I’m open to any
> Room Type(s): Savannah view if AKL but anything that sleeps guests below
> Check-in Date: December 5, 2021
> Check-out Date: December 12, 2021
> # of Adults 3
> # of Children 1 (<1)


sorry nothing open for these dates anywhere thanks Felicia
most of december is full


----------



## Oyhoyt

Hi there! I am a current DVC owner looking for some OKW points, about 65 points. Are you able to transfer?


----------



## silverace

Oyhoyt said:


> Hi there! I am a current DVC owner looking for some OKW points, about 65 points. Are you able to transfer?


Sorry I used my 1 transfer for current year points already


----------



## silverace

sorry no 2BR open fo dec 4-14. thank Felicia


----------



## silverace

Gilly12177 said:


> I am looking for about 1,000 points for a transfer to my DVC membership with all of the points being able to be used for a trip in June 2022. I don’t care which resort the points come from and would prefer to take the least expensive options because I don’t care about the resort. What options might you have? Would you consider taking a little less per point because of the large number of points I would be getting? Look forward to hearing from you!!!


you have to make 10 posts in other areas on disboards so I can PM you. I can do this for $16.75 pp


----------



## Kazi7

I need 292 BWV points to book a stay starting on June 6, 2022.  11 month mark is coming up next Tuesday.  This would be for 2 studios plus a 2 bedroom, 4 nights total.


----------



## silverace

i can do it I PM'd you
thanks
Felicia


----------



## ::danielle::

I sent a PM about VGC within the next 7 months.


----------



## laurale520

Hello! 

Impromptu trip coming up in July. Do you know if Aulani is available anytime from July 15th to July 22nd? 
4 Adults, 1 Child. 

Thanks!


----------



## silverace

laurale520
sorry aulani is full for those dates. thanks Felicia


----------



## Nicknissan

Anyone have anything for August 24th?


----------



## llHAYDENll

Hi  

We are looking for
Beach Club 
1 bed villa 
05/02/2022 - 05/05/2022
2 adult 1 child 
Believe it’s 93 points for those dates.
Thank you in advance


----------



## cindala

Sent you PM last night.
BCV 563 pts or BWV 558 pts
Details in PM.


----------



## Jennajean28

silverace said:


> Hi, my name is Felicia. I am a private owner. I have been renting my DVC points for 13 years. I own at the following resorts and I can rent any resort in the 0-7 month window.
> 
> Annually I have:
> 2400 Old Key West
> 1900 Saratoga Springs
> 1600 Boardwalk
> 1000 Animal Kingdom Lodge
> 600 Beach Club
> 500 Wilderness Lodge Boulder Ridge
> 160 Aulani
> 
> I am an experienced and friendly owner.
> I have great references. I know all the best rooms. I am hoping to do larger rentals.
> I can book a reservation at home resorts up to 11 months out and all other resorts up to 7 months out.
> I use a 2 payment plan.
> If you are interested in a Disney Vacation club rental – Post below or PM me (preferred) and I will respond quickly to your questions.
> 
> Let me know your plans and I will check availability:
> Resort:
> Room Type(s): Villa size, standard or preferred view
> Check-in Date:
> Check-out Date:
> # of Adults
> # of Children


Hi!

I am looking for a studio on 10/10-10/12, ready to book.
one adult and one 17 year old.
Thank you!!
Jenna


----------



## silverace

llHAYDENll said:


> Hi
> 
> We are looking for
> Beach Club
> 1 bed villa
> 05/02/2022 - 05/05/2022
> 2 adult 1 child
> Believe it’s 93 points for those dates.
> Thank you in advance


I am out of BC till october 22 sorry.  otherwise would lvoe to help you. Felicia


----------



## ::danielle::

We would like to go to the Grand Californian for 1-2 nights between Nov 20-25 or Dec 19-25. Would consider a studio or 1 bedroom.

I know this is only a few months away so we’re willing to be flexible within those dates.

2 adults, 2 children (17, 13)


----------



## JASBE06

I can’t pm you. Do you have 238 points available for BCV for an April booking?


----------



## llHAYDENll

Thank you for coming back to me have a lovely day


----------



## PRilee

silverace said:


> Hi, my name is Felicia. I am a private owner. I have been renting my DVC points for 13 years. I own at the following resorts and I can rent any resort in the 0-7 month window.
> 
> Annually I have:
> 2400 Old Key West
> 1900 Saratoga Springs
> 1600 Boardwalk
> 1000 Animal Kingdom Lodge
> 600 Beach Club
> 500 Wilderness Lodge Boulder Ridge
> 160 Aulani
> 
> I am an experienced and friendly owner.
> I have great references. I know all the best rooms. I am hoping to do larger rentals.
> I can book a reservation at home resorts up to 11 months out and all other resorts up to 7 months out.
> I use a 2 payment plan.
> If you are interested in a Disney Vacation club rental – Post below or PM me (preferred) and I will respond quickly to your questions.
> 
> Let me know your plans and I will check availability:
> Resort:
> Room Type(s): Villa size, standard or preferred view
> Check-in Date:
> Check-out Date:
> # of Adults
> # of Children



I can't send a DM but looking for Wilderness Lodge for December 13th-18th?


----------



## Tinkerbellmom43

Good morning! I am interestd in renting points, here's my info:
Resort: OKW (curious about the Tower Studio at Riviera but don't see prices for there) or AK Value or Standard Studio
Room Type(s): Studio
Check-in Date: 9/12/21
Check-out Date: 9/16/21
4 night total for 1 adult


----------



## silverace

PRilee said:


> I can't send a DM but looking for Wilderness Lodge for December 13th-18th?


wl and all resorts are full for those dates. sorry. thanks Felicia


----------



## silverace

JASBE06 said:


> I can’t pm you. Do you have 238 points available for BCV for an April booking?


Sorry I am out of BC points till october 2022 unless disney lifts the 50% limit on borrowed points the imposed at COVID. if they do I can do this. thanks Felicia


----------



## silverace

sent PM
Good morning! I am interestd in renting points, here's my info:
Resort: OKW (curious about the Tower Studio at Riviera but don't see prices for there) or AK Value or Standard Studio
Room Type(s): Studio
Check-in Date: 9/12/21
Check-out Date: 9/16/21
4 night total for 1 adult


----------



## silverace

JASBE06
Sorry I am all sold out of BC till October 2022
thanks
Felicia


----------



## carolinejax

Hi there, Looking for a beach club studio May 6-8, 2022 or May 13-15, 2022.  2 adults, 3 children


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

silverace said:


> Hi, my name is Felicia. I am a private owner. I have been renting my DVC points for 13 years. I own at the following resorts and I can rent any resort in the 0-7 month window.
> 
> Annually I have:
> 2400 Old Key West
> 1900 Saratoga Springs
> 1600 Boardwalk
> 1000 Animal Kingdom Lodge
> 600 Beach Club
> 500 Wilderness Lodge Boulder Ridge
> 160 Aulani
> 
> I am an experienced and friendly owner.
> I have great references. I know all the best rooms. I am hoping to do larger rentals.
> I can book a reservation at home resorts up to 11 months out and all other resorts up to 7 months out.
> I use a 2 payment plan.
> If you are interested in a Disney Vacation club rental – Post below or PM me (preferred) and I will respond quickly to your questions.
> 
> Let me know your plans and I will check availability:
> Resort:
> Room Type(s): Villa size, standard or preferred view
> Check-in Date:
> Check-out Date:
> # of Adults
> # of Children



Hello! We are looking for 1 bedroom standard view at boardwalk, July 11-15 of 2022. I know that this does not open for a month, but is this something you would be able to book? The two bedroom standard view at boardwalk for the same dates would be our backup.

3 adults.


----------



## silverace

*carolinejax
sorry I am all sold out at beach club
Felicia*


----------



## cerotts

Hello!

Sorry, I am new to disboards and can't PM.

Resort: Wilderness Lodge Boulder Ridge (but open to others if not available)
Room Type(s): Studio, preferably
Check-in Date: 12/15
Check-out Date: 12/21
# of Adults: 2
# of Children: 3

Thank you!


----------



## silverace

cerotts
sorry WL is full for your dates
Felicia


----------



## Rbreymier

silverace said:


> Hi, my name is Felicia. I am a private owner. I have been renting my DVC points for 13 years. I own at the following resorts and I can rent any resort in the 0-7 month window.
> 
> Annually I have:
> 2400 Old Key West
> 1900 Saratoga Springs
> 1600 Boardwalk
> 1000 Animal Kingdom Lodge
> 600 Beach Club
> 500 Wilderness Lodge Boulder Ridge
> 160 Aulani
> 
> I am an experienced and friendly owner.
> I have great references. I know all the best rooms. I am hoping to do larger rentals.
> I can book a reservation at home resorts up to 11 months out and all other resorts up to 7 months out.
> I use a 2 payment plan.
> If you are interested in a Disney Vacation club rental – Post below or PM me (preferred) and I will respond quickly to your questions.
> 
> Let me know your plans and I will check availability:
> Resort:
> Room Type(s): Villa size, standard or preferred view
> Check-in Date:
> Check-out Date:
> # of Adults
> # of Children


Hi Felicia. I am looking for something in December. 12/7/21-12/15/21. I’m new to this. It would be for 2 adults in a standard or preferred studio room. Can you let me know if anything is available?  Thanks!


----------



## msavsca

Hi there, looking for any studio availability at any WDW resort from Nov 15 2021- Nov 20 2021, 2 adults. Can't PM yet, should be able to by tomorrow around this time.


----------



## lindsayarndt

Hi Felicia, looking for 2 BDR BWV 
6 adults
2 children
10/25-10/29 or similar in November do you have anything available?

Thanks


----------



## kcinkc

Hi Felicia!
6 adults, 1 child (under age 2)
1/13/21 thru 1/17/21 - 4 nights
Looking for OKW Grand Villa, second choice is Boardwalk 2br + Studio or SS 2br + Studio
Any availability? 
Thank you!


----------



## kellyyfisherr

would you be able to book a studio at beach club for 3/6-3/11? Thanks!


----------



## silverace

lindsayarndt said:


> Hi Felicia, looking for 2 BDR BWV
> 6 adults
> 2 children
> 10/25-10/29 or similar in November do you have anything available?
> 
> Thanks


BW is full for your dates


kcinkc said:


> Hi Felicia!
> 6 adults, 1 child (under age 2)
> 1/13/21 thru 1/17/21 - 4 nights
> Looking for OKW Grand Villa, second choice is Boardwalk 2br + Studio or SS 2br + Studio
> Any availability?
> Thank you!


Hi
OKW is not open for your dates
it is open jan 31 - feb 6 - any of those days - 58 for sun - thurs and 70 for fri and sat
also open feb 11-18
$16.75 per point
let me know if this might work as it will fill up
you will love the OKW Grand - it is the most spacious in all of disiney
thanks
Felicia


----------



## silverace

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> Hello! We are looking for 1 bedroom standard view at boardwalk, July 11-15 of 2022. I know that this does not open for a month, but is this something you would be able to book? The two bedroom standard view at boardwalk for the same dates would be our backup.
> 
> 3 adults.


I am so sorry but I do not think I have points at BW till October - all sold out through then.
However, 1 large 400 points rental is not complete yet - it is in process. if that does not go through I can do your trip.
I will know in a day or so and I will keep you posted
thanks
Felicia


----------



## silverace

Rbreymier said:


> Hi Felicia. I am looking for something in December. 12/7/21-12/15/21. I’m new to this. It would be for 2 adults in a standard or preferred studio room. Can you let me know if anything is available?  Thanks!


All of disney is full for your dates. Also you need to go to other places in DISBoards and make 10 posts - so you can begin to receive private messages from me or others. Once you do that let me know if you have other possible options at DVC.


----------



## silverace

Rbreymier said:


> Hi Felicia. I am looking for something in December. 12/7/21-12/15/21. I’m new to this. It would be for 2 adults in a standard or preferred studio room. Can you let me know if anything is available?  Thanks!


All of disney is full for your dates. Also you need to go to other places in DISBoards and make 10 posts - so you can begin to receive private messages from me or others. Once you do that let me know if you have other possible options at DVC.


----------



## OliWright

Hi Felicia,

We're hoping to rent something in the first 2 weeks of July 2022 (from Saturday 7/2/2022)...
Boardwalk Villas
2 Bed Standard
3 Adults (although one is 19 and not sure whether they want to come - go figure)
1 'Child' (16)

530 points I think.  This is currently outside the 11 month window, but I'm conscious that it includes the 4th July (our son's birthday!) - so I guess could be popular.  Not sure how you would normally deal with requests oustide the window - we're new to this.

Thanks!

   Oli Wright


----------



## off2wales

> Click to expand...


Looking for 2 studios December 12-16 (+\- 3 days) Poly, BL, GF any view
2 adults, 2adults 2 kids (7 and 9)


----------



## dward1961

Good afternoon,
Looking for 1 bedroom AKL, second choice WL.
8/28/21
9/3/21
2 adults
1 4 yr
1 1 yr

Thank you,
Donna


----------



## lauriegale

silverace said:


> Hi, my name is Felicia. I am a private owner. I have been renting my DVC points for 13 years. I own at the following resorts and I can rent any resort in the 0-7 month window.
> 
> Annually I have:
> 2400 Old Key West
> 1900 Saratoga Springs
> 1600 Boardwalk
> 1000 Animal Kingdom Lodge
> 600 Beach Club
> 500 Wilderness Lodge Boulder Ridge
> 160 Aulani
> 
> I am an experienced and friendly owner.
> I have great references. I know all the best rooms. I am hoping to do larger rentals.
> I can book a reservation at home resorts up to 11 months out and all other resorts up to 7 months out.
> I use a 2 payment plan.
> If you are interested in a Disney Vacation club rental – Post below or PM me (preferred) and I will respond quickly to your questions.
> 
> Let me know your plans and I will check availability:
> Resort:
> Room Type(s): Villa size, standard or preferred view
> Check-in Date:
> Check-out Date:
> # of Adults
> # of Children


Hi. Can't PM. 4 adults Nov 7th, 2021 to Nov 15th, 2021 Open to only first half or last half if you have that too.


----------



## jlc878

Hi! Looking for a 1 bedroom at Saratoga springs  preferred view, June 1st 2022 to June 7th 2022. 2 adults no children.


----------



## lauriegale

lauriegale said:


> So sorry, new to this site...
> Open to any resort, prefer studio due to price
> But if you have time do you have anything during that time
> Can be partial dates if at beginning or end
> Nov 7th, 2021
> Nov 15th, 2021
> 4 adults
> 0 children


----------



## silverace

jlc878 said:


> Hi! Looking for a 1 bedroom at Saratoga springs  preferred view, June 1st 2022 to June 7th 2022. 2 adults no children.


jlc878
I can do this for you. $16.75 pp - BUT you need to go to other parts of DISBoards and make 10 posts - commenting on some topic by another person's post - then I will be able to send you a private message and get your personal information so I can make the reservation  - thanks Felicia


----------



## silverace

off2wales said:


> Looking for 2 studios December 12-16 (+\- 3 days) Poly, BL, GF any view
> 2 adults, 2adults 2 kids (7 and 9)


off2wales
sorry all resorts are full for those dates - full through january  2022 mostly thanks
Felicia


----------



## silverace

lauriegale
sorry all resorts are full for those dates - it's  full through january 2022 mostly thanks
Felicia


----------



## thr33boys

Hi,

Would there be any availability for a 2 bedroom value preferably, or standard for AKL for March 11 - 19?

Thank you!


----------



## silverace

lauriegale
sorry nothing is open for your dates. For future reference and help - you need to go to other parts of DISBoards and make 10 posts - commenting on some topic by another person's post - then I will be able to send you a private message and get your personal information so I can make the reservation - thanks Felicia


----------



## silverace

*thr33boys
I sent you a message. Felicia*


----------



## OttawaDisGirl

Hi there,

How does this work if we're looking for a resort inside the 7 month window that's not on your list? 

We'd be looking for a Poly Standard Studio.  2 adults February 4-11, 2022.  153 points:  how much per point?

Thanks!


----------



## lauriegale

silverace said:


> lauriegale
> sorry all resorts are full for those dates - it's  full through january 2022 mostly thanks
> Felicia


thank you!


----------



## silverace

*OttawaDisGirl
I PM'd you
send me info asap and I will book it
thanks
Felicia*


----------



## silverace

lauriegale said:


> thank you!





lauriegale said:


> thank you!


you are welcome - take some time and go to other sections of disboards and make some posts - comments on topics - so that people like me can PM you. I am glad to do any of your future disney plans via a PM once you make your posts and then are allowed by the rules to pm me. thanks Felicia


----------



## silverace

*OttawaDisGirl
Lori you are all set - stuff was sent to you
thanks
Felicia*


----------



## Splash fan

I see that you can’t book BCV currently so when is the earliest you will be able to start booking BCV October 2022?


----------



## Calivalley1

Hi Felicia.

I'm looking to rent a studio at Boardwalk (1st choice--standard, 2nd choice--preferred) for June 5-June 9, 2022 (2 adults, 2 children).

Thanks so much!


----------



## silverace

Splash fan said:


> I see that you can’t book BCV currently so when is the earliest you will be able to start booking BCV October 2022?


CORRECT - October


----------



## silverace

*Calivalley1 I snet you a private message
let me know
thanks
Felicia*


----------



## lindsayarndt

Do you have anything available for 2bdr in October at any resorts?


----------



## silverace

lindsayarndt said:


> Do you have anything available for 2bdr in October at any resorts?


sorry disney vacation club is all sold out for october. thanks Felicia


----------



## DoughR

Hi,
I'm looking for:
Check-in: 8/15/21
Check-out: 8/20/21
Boulder Ridge
2-bedroom, 6 adults

Thank you


----------



## Calivalley1

silverace said:


> *Calivalley1 I snet you a private message
> let me know
> thanks
> Felicia*



Sent you a PM, Felicia. Thanks!


----------



## kellyyfisherr

Can you do BCV studio 3/6-3/11?


----------



## Iokepamikala08

Hi, looking for POLY or AKL Dec 2-9th. 
3 adults, 2 kids, studio preferred TY.


----------



## silverace

Sorry all of dvc is sold out for december
Felicia


----------



## silverace

silverace said:


> jlc878
> I can do this for you. $16.75 pp - BUT you need to go to other parts of DISBoards and make 10 posts - commenting on some topic by another person's post - then I will be able to send you a private message and get your personal information so I can make the reservation  - thanks Felicia


I can do this for you BUT you need to go to other parts of DISBoards and make 10 posts - commenting on some topic by another person's post - then I will be able to send you a private message and get your personal information so I can make the reservation  - thanks Felicia


----------



## djdanos

Let me know your plans and I will check availability:
Resort: Animal kingdom, beach club, boulder ridge
Room Type(s): Studios for all would love savannah but probably no chance
Check-in Date: 12/2/21
Check-out Date:12/14/21
# of Adults 2
# of Children 3 ages 4,3 and infant


----------



## Violet Parr

Hello, I am looking for any studio for a family of 4 for 10/28-11/2/2021.  Any resort, and our dates are flexible give or take a day.  Thanks!


----------



## silverace

*djdanos
hi, your dates are full - sorry but nothing is open for those dates*
feel free to make others requests 

ALSO< you need to go to other forums at DISBoards and make 10 posts - commenting on some topic by another person's post - until then I cannot PM you. Once you make 10 comments, I will be able to send you a private message and get your personal information so I can make the reservation - thanks Felicia
*thanks
Felicia*


----------



## Peis2167

Looking for the following:
Resort: Old Key West
Room Type: studio -standard view
Check-in Date: 2/19/22
Check-out Date: 2/28/22
# of Adults - 2 adults 
# of Children - 2 children (10&14)
Thank you!


----------



## silverace

Peis2167 said:


> Looking for the following:
> Resort: Old Key West
> Room Type: studio -standard view
> Check-in Date: 2/19/22
> Check-out Date: 2/28/22
> # of Adults - 2 adults
> # of Children - 2 children (10&14)
> Thank you!


Hi I can do this but you have to do some posts so I can PM oyu.  You need to go to other forums at DISBoards and make 10 posts - commenting on some topic by another person's post - until then I cannot PM you. Once you make 10 comments, I will be able to send you a private message and get your personal information so I can make the reservation - thanks Felicia


----------



## Violet Parr

Violet Parr said:


> Hello, I am looking for any studio for a family of 4 for 10/28-11/2/2021.  Any resort, and our dates are flexible give or take a day.  Thanks!



Hi, just checking to see if you saw this post.    Thanks!


----------



## The1nonlymekels

Looking to rent Aulani anywhere between 7/29-8/8, ideally 8/4- 8/7 or 8/8, prefer a two bedroom Ocean View


----------



## nyscene911

Hi just curious if there any availability of 2BR’s from 2/17 to 2/24 (or 18-25). Prefer OKW, but open to others potentially.


----------



## ryleegodaire

Hi, I'm Interested in Animal Kingdom it would be 2 adults no children, I was thinking of these dates Sun Jan 23 2022 - Fri Feb 04 2022 or Wed Jan 26 2022 - Wed Feb 09 2022.
thanks,
Rylee


----------



## silverace

Peis2167
Looking for the following:
Resort: Old Key West
Room Type: studio -standard view
Check-in Date: 2/19/22
Check-out Date: 2/28/22
# of Adults - 2 adults
# of Children - 2 children (10&14)
Thank you!
[/QUOTE]
I can do this for you. 
But You need to go to other forums at DISBoards and make 10 posts - commenting on some topic by another person's post - until then I cannot PM you. Once you make 10 comments, I will be able to send you a private message and get your personal information so I can make the reservation - thanks Felicia


----------



## silverace

Peis2167 said:


> Looking for the following:
> Resort: Old Key West
> Room Type: studio -standard view
> Check-in Date: 2/19/22
> Check-out Date: 2/28/22
> # of Adults - 2 adults
> # of Children - 2 children (10&14)
> Thank you!


Peis2167
Looking for the following:
Resort: Old Key West
Room Type: studio -standard view
Check-in Date: 2/19/22
Check-out Date: 2/28/22
# of Adults - 2 adults
# of Children - 2 children (10&14)
Thank you!
[/QUOTE]
I can do this for you. 
But You need to go to other forums at DISBoards and make 10 posts - commenting on some topic by another person's post - until then I cannot PM you. Once you make 10 comments, I will be able to send you a private message and get your personal information so I can make the reservation - thanks Felicia


----------



## DurangoJim

Hi!, I'm interested in BW or BC studio 7/21/21-7/25/21 2 adults. Thank you!


----------



## silverace

sorry I am all sold out of all points till september 2021 and out of BC and BW till June 2022
there is an incredible run to go to disney sicne COVID seem to be winding down (I hope)
thanks
Felicia


----------



## ralphjanet

silverace said:


> Hi, my name is Felicia. I am a private owner. I have been renting my DVC points for 13 years. I own at the following resorts and I can rent any resort in the 0-7 month window.
> 
> Annually I have:
> 2400 Old Key West
> 1900 Saratoga Springs
> 1600 Boardwalk
> 1000 Animal Kingdom Lodge
> 600 Beach Club
> 500 Wilderness Lodge Boulder Ridge
> 160 Aulani
> 
> I am an experienced and friendly owner.
> I have great references. I know all the best rooms. I am hoping to do larger rentals.
> I can book a reservation at home resorts up to 11 months out and all other resorts up to 7 months out.
> I use a 2 payment plan.
> If you are interested in a Disney Vacation club rental – Post below or PM me (preferred) and I will respond quickly to your questions.
> 
> Let me know your plans and I will check availability:
> Resort:
> Room Type(s): Villa size, standard or preferred view
> Check-in Date:
> Check-out Date:
> # of Adults
> # of Children


I’m interested in a 2-3 BR OKW 1/2-1/10


----------



## miagirl831

Interested in March 26-April 2-2 bedroom villa at BLT, BCV.  Thanks!
2 adults 
4 children

Cristi


----------



## silverace

*ralphjanet
sorry nothing open for your dates
thanks
Felicia*


----------



## Alexsandra

Hi, looking at Polynesian Resort Studio.
Feb 24 to March 04, 2022 (8 nights)
2 adults, 2 kids.
How much would you charge me per point?


----------



## stevisonr

silverace said:


> Hi, my name is Felicia. I am a private owner. I have been renting my DVC points for 13 years. I own at the following resorts and I can rent any resort in the 0-7 month window.
> 
> Annually I have:
> 2400 Old Key West
> 1900 Saratoga Springs
> 1600 Boardwalk
> 1000 Animal Kingdom Lodge
> 600 Beach Club
> 500 Wilderness Lodge Boulder Ridge
> 160 Aulani
> 
> I am an experienced and friendly owner.
> I have great references. I know all the best rooms. I am hoping to do larger rentals.
> I can book a reservation at home resorts up to 11 months out and all other resorts up to 7 months out.
> I use a 2 payment plan.
> If you are interested in a Disney Vacation club rental – Post below or PM me (preferred) and I will respond quickly to your questions.
> 
> Let me know your plans and I will check availability:
> Resort:
> Room Type(s): Villa size, standard or preferred view
> Check-in Date:
> Check-out Date:
> # of Adults
> # of Children



any availability at the board walk, Polynesian or GF?
Room Type(s): 3 studios
Check-in Date: 5/24/21
Check-out Date: 5/29/21
# of Adults 5
# of Children 3 (1 infant)


----------



## silverace

Alexsandra said:


> Hi, looking at Polynesian Resort Studio.
> Feb 24 to March 04, 2022 (8 nights)
> 2 adults, 2 kids.
> How much would you charge me per point?


I do not own at POly - so I cant do this - BUT i can do it on july 24 - so if you find someone else good for you if not contact me around june 21 and I can see if it is open and we can book it
thanks Felicia


----------



## silverace

stevisonr said:


> any availability at the board walk, Polynesian or GF?
> Room Type(s): 3 studios
> Check-in Date: 5/24/21
> Check-out Date: 5/29/21
> # of Adults 5
> # of Children 3 (1 infant)


I do not own at POly and I am out of BW till september - so I cant do this - BUT i can do it on july 24 - so if you find someone else good for you if not contact me around june 21 and I can see if it is open and we can book it
thanks Felicia. PLUS - you have to make 10 comments on other posts NOT IN RENT/TRADE - so that I can PM you - so go to other board in DISBoards and make a few comments. Felicia


----------



## silverace

*DurangoJim
BW & BC are all sold out for those days
thanks
Felicia*


----------



## Alexsandra

silverace said:


> I do not own at POly - so I cant do this - BUT i can do it on july 24 - so if you find someone else good for you if not contact me around june 21 and I can see if it is open and we can book it
> thanks Felicia


Sounds good. Thanks for the help!


----------



## nyscene911

nyscene911 said:


> Hi just curious if there any availability of 2BR’s from 2/17 to 2/24 (or 18-25). Prefer OKW, but open to others potentially.


hi Felicia, not sure if you saw this one or not...?


----------



## hwebb13

silverace said:


> Hi, my name is Felicia. I am a private owner. I have been renting my DVC points for 13 years. I own at the following resorts and I can rent any resort in the 0-7 month window.
> 
> Annually I have:
> 2400 Old Key West
> 1900 Saratoga Springs
> 1600 Boardwalk
> 1000 Animal Kingdom Lodge
> 600 Beach Club
> 500 Wilderness Lodge Boulder Ridge
> 160 Aulani
> 
> I am an experienced and friendly owner.
> I have great references. I know all the best rooms. I am hoping to do larger rentals.
> I can book a reservation at home resorts up to 11 months out and all other resorts up to 7 months out.
> I use a 2 payment plan.
> If you are interested in a Disney Vacation club rental – Post below or PM me (preferred) and I will respond quickly to your questions.
> 
> Let me know your plans and I will check availability:
> Resort:
> Room Type(s): Villa size, standard or preferred view
> Check-in Date:
> Check-out Date:
> # of Adults
> # of Children


Do you have points for March 2022- BClub 11-13 and AKL 13-16 studios! Thanks!


----------



## Hhugh717

Hello! Looking for OKW end of March 2022 or early April 2022 (*not *week of Easter!). Flexible on dates. 2 or 3 BR Villa


----------



## silverace

nyscene911 said:


> hi Felicia, not sure if you saw this one or not...?


I ca do this. BUT - - you have to go and make 10 comments on other posts NOT IN RENT/TRADE - so that I can PM you - so go to other board in DISBoards and make a few comments. then let me know. thanks Felicia


----------



## disneydiane61

I am looking for 1 night @ Aulani.  10/ 26, 27, 28, 29, or 30.  3 adults.  I saw a studio OV available for a few of these nights. I know it’s only 26 points, and probably not worth your time, but we really want to experience Aulani amenities for 2 days. Thanks


----------



## silverace

*hwebb13
sorry I am out of point for BC
Felicia*


----------



## silverace

silverace said:


> I ca do this. BUT - - you have to go and make 10 comments on other posts NOT IN RENT/TRADE - so that I can PM you - so go to other board in DISBoards and make a few comments. then let me know. thanks Felicia





nyscene911 said:


> hi Felicia, not sure if you saw this one or not...?


I ca do this. BUT - - you have to go and make 10 comments on other posts NOT IN RENT/TRADE - so that I can PM you - so go to other board in DISBoards and make a few comments. then let me know. thanks Felicia


----------



## silverace

DurangoJim said:


> Hi!, I'm interested in BW or BC studio 7/21/21-7/25/21 2 adults. Thank you!


Sorry I am all out of BW till September 2022
thanks
felicia


----------



## Dmc0129

Hello! I am hoping to rent points from one of the following.

Resort: SS
Room Type(s): 2 studios 
Check-in Date: 9/2/21
Check-out Date: 9/4/21
# of Adults- 2 adults room 1; 2 adults 2 children room 2 

or BR 2 bedroom with everybody together for the same dates. Thank you so much for any help!


----------



## lmlm26

silverace said:


> Hi, my name is Felicia. I am a private owner. I have been renting my DVC points for 13 years. I own at the following resorts and I can rent any resort in the 0-7 month window.
> 
> Annually I have:
> 2400 Old Key West
> 1900 Saratoga Springs
> 1600 Boardwalk
> 1000 Animal Kingdom Lodge
> 600 Beach Club
> 500 Wilderness Lodge Boulder Ridge
> 160 Aulani
> 
> I am an experienced and friendly owner.
> I have great references. I know all the best rooms. I am hoping to do larger rentals.
> I can book a reservation at home resorts up to 11 months out and all other resorts up to 7 months out.
> I use a 2 payment plan.
> If you are interested in a Disney Vacation club rental – Post below or PM me (preferred) and I will respond quickly to your questions.
> 
> Let me know your plans and I will check availability:
> Resort:
> Room Type(s): Villa size, standard or preferred view
> Check-in Date:
> Check-out Date:
> # of Adults
> # of Children



Do you have any points left? Looking for a one bedroom at Aulani for 9/29-10/5


----------



## silverace

*lmlm26*
Sorry AUlani is sold out for those dates 
and basically through till feb 2022
thanks
Felicia


----------



## stevisonr

silverace said:


> Hi, my name is Felicia. I am a private owner. I have been renting my DVC points for 13 years. I own at the following resorts and I can rent any resort in the 0-7 month window.
> 
> Annually I have:
> 2400 Old Key West
> 1900 Saratoga Springs
> 1600 Boardwalk
> 1000 Animal Kingdom Lodge
> 600 Beach Club
> 500 Wilderness Lodge Boulder Ridge
> 160 Aulani
> 
> I am an experienced and friendly owner.
> I have great references. I know all the best rooms. I am hoping to do larger rentals.
> I can book a reservation at home resorts up to 11 months out and all other resorts up to 7 months out.
> I use a 2 payment plan.
> If you are interested in a Disney Vacation club rental – Post below or PM me (preferred) and I will respond quickly to your questions.
> 
> Let me know your plans and I will check availability:
> Resort:
> Room Type(s): Villa size, standard or preferred view
> Check-in Date:
> Check-out Date:
> # of Adults
> # of Children


Looking at the beach club & Polynesian for a standard deluxe studio 5/22-5/28, 2022. Any availability? Thanks!


----------



## CanadianAli

Hi there! I'm looking for:

May 14-23/22
AKV-Kidani - Savannah View
2 BR
5 Adults/3 kids (7/7/5)

I am open to some other options like BLT and VGF I think (need sleeping surfaces for 9 even though we are 8 due to family splits.

Thanks!


----------



## kings1

silverace said:


> Hi, my name is Felicia. I am a private owner. I have been renting my DVC points for 13 years. I own at the following resorts and I can rent any resort in the 0-7 month window.
> 
> Annually I have:
> 2400 Old Key West
> 1900 Saratoga Springs
> 1600 Boardwalk
> 1000 Animal Kingdom Lodge
> 600 Beach Club
> 500 Wilderness Lodge Boulder Ridge
> 160 Aulani
> 
> I am an experienced and friendly owner.
> I have great references. I know all the best rooms. I am hoping to do larger rentals.
> I can book a reservation at home resorts up to 11 months out and all other resorts up to 7 months out.
> I use a 2 payment plan.
> If you are interested in a Disney Vacation club rental – Post below or PM me (preferred) and I will respond quickly to your questions.
> 
> Let me know your plans and I will check availability:
> Resort:
> Room Type(s): Villa size, standard or preferred view
> Check-in Date:
> Check-out Date:
> # of Adults
> # of Children


Taking a shot…any availability for 10/19-10/25 (or 10/20-10/25) for a party of 6? Willing to split to 2 rooms possibly.


----------



## TxLindsay

Hi Felicia-I'm looking for the following: 

AKL or WLBR
Check In (flexiable) Sept 24
Check Out (Flexiable) Sept 26
2 Adults and 2 kids (1 child is under 1 year of age)


----------



## silverace

kings1 said:


> Taking a shot…any availability for 10/19-10/25 (or 10/20-10/25) for a party of 6? Willing to split to 2 rooms possibly.


*kings1 sorry all of the resorts are full - basically till feb 2022 - it is incredibly busy now as - hopefully - COVID loosens up Felicia*


----------



## silverace

*kings1
sorry all of the resorts are full - basically till feb 2022 - it is incredibly busy now as - hopefully - COVID loosens up Felicia*


----------



## silverace

TxLindsay said:


> Hi Felicia-I'm looking for the following:
> 
> AKL or WLBR
> Check In (flexiable) Sept 24
> Check Out (Flexiable) Sept 26
> 2 Adults and 2 kids (1 child is under 1 year of age)


*sorry all of the resorts are full - basically till feb 2022 - it is incredibly busy now as - hopefully - COVID loosens up. Saratoga Sperinsg - might be open  Felicia*


----------



## andrealouise1

Hi!
I'm looking for a transfer of Beach Club points to be used in May 2022. I would like 340 points if you have that much, but if not would like as much as you can sell.
Thanks!


----------



## Nicolei12

Hi, Im looking for 135 points to Aulani for April 11-16 Island Garden view room


----------



## Rallard21

Hi,

4/22-4/23
Hoping for 
BCV or BWV 
2 adults 1 kids


----------



## silverace

andrealouise1 said:


> Hi!
> I'm looking for a transfer of Beach Club points to be used in May 2022. I would like 340 points if you have that much, but if not would like as much as you can sell.
> Thanks!


I am out of BC points till October sorry - too many people love BC


----------



## ddiaz386

Need two rooms or a two-bedroom for 7/19-7/20 and also a studio preferably at BWV 10/29/21


----------



## DavidMagic

Looking for studios between Aug 11-17 -- We are happy to do a split stay so looking for 3 nights (Aug 11-14) at one place and (Aug 14-17) at a different place. Let me know if either or both of these are available!


----------



## silverace

David Magic
sorry - studios between Aug 11-17 - I am sold out till sept 2021
Thanks
Felicia


----------



## DianaMB333

Hi.. would you consider a transfer of 100 points UY 2021?
Thanks


----------



## twinz

I am looking for an Animal Kingdom Lodge (doesn't matter which resort) savanna view studio for May 9-13 2022.  There will be 2 adults, 3 kids (2 of which will be 2 years old).
Thank you


----------



## jjameson

hi! Would you be interested in transferring any from OKW use year 2021? I’m a DVC owner as well but need some extra points for this year. Thanks and have a good day



silverace said:


> Hi, my name is Felicia. I am a private owner. I have been renting my DVC points for 13 years. I own at the following resorts and I can rent any resort in the 0-7 month window.
> 
> Annually I have:
> 2400 Old Key West
> 1900 Saratoga Springs
> 1600 Boardwalk
> 1000 Animal Kingdom Lodge
> 600 Beach Club
> 500 Wilderness Lodge Boulder Ridge
> 160 Aulani
> 
> I am an experienced and friendly owner.
> I have great references. I know all the best rooms. I am hoping to do larger rentals.
> I can book a reservation at home resorts up to 11 months out and all other resorts up to 7 months out.
> I use a 2 payment plan.
> If you are interested in a Disney Vacation club rental – Post below or PM me (preferred) and I will respond quickly to your questions.
> 
> Let me know your plans and I will check availability:
> Resort:
> Room Type(s): Villa size, standard or preferred view
> Check-in Date:
> Check-out Date:
> # of Adults
> # of Children


----------



## senditsoarin

silverace said:


> Hi, my name is Felicia. I am a private owner. I have been renting my DVC points for 13 years. I own at the following resorts and I can rent any resort in the 0-7 month window.
> 
> Annually I have:
> 2400 Old Key West
> 1900 Saratoga Springs
> 1600 Boardwalk
> 1000 Animal Kingdom Lodge
> 600 Beach Club
> 500 Wilderness Lodge Boulder Ridge
> 160 Aulani
> 
> I am an experienced and friendly owner.
> I have great references. I know all the best rooms. I am hoping to do larger rentals.
> I can book a reservation at home resorts up to 11 months out and all other resorts up to 7 months out.
> I use a 2 payment plan.
> If you are interested in a Disney Vacation club rental – Post below or PM me (preferred) and I will respond quickly to your questions.
> 
> Let me know your plans and I will check availability:
> Resort:
> Room Type(s): Villa size, standard or preferred view
> Check-in Date:
> Check-out Date:
> # of Adults
> # of Children


Hi-
I would like to travel:
Sunday 2/20-returning Saturday 2/26
Resort: Grand Floridian
Room Type: 2 bedroom villa-lake view /also would be interested in 3 bedroom grand villa lake view
check in date: Sunday 2/20
check out date: Saturday 2/26
# of adults: 2
# of children: 2

(if able to get this -will most likely have my sister's family coming too)-but I would be paying for the dvc points.


----------



## silverace

senditsoarin said:


> Hi-
> I would like to travel:
> Sunday 2/20-returning Saturday 2/26
> Resort: Grand Floridian
> Room Type: 2 bedroom villa-lake view /also would be interested in 3 bedroom grand villa lake view
> check in date: Sunday 2/20
> check out date: Saturday 2/26
> # of adults: 2
> # of children: 2
> 
> (if able to get this -will most likely have my sister's family coming too)-but I would be paying for the dvc points.


Hi - you have to make 10 posts/reply's  in various other parts of DISBoards or I cannot PM you. so go and do this and get back to me. ALSO I do not own at GF so  cannot do this till july 24 - than I can use my points from other resorts - in the 7 month window any points can be used at any resort THAT IS OPEN - so get back to me by July 22 and we can make this reservation for whatever is open - thanks
Felicia


----------



## SmittS

Hello,
I am looking at 6/4/22-6/12/22.
Resort: Beach Club Villas
Room Type(s): Studio Standard
Check-in Date:  6/4/22
Check-out Date: 6/12/22
# of Adults: 2
# of Children: 2

Thank you!


----------



## Mallory02

Any animal kingdom 1 bedroom villas available September 20- September 25th? 2 adults and 2 children.


----------



## SmittS

SmittS said:


> Hello,
> I am looking at 6/4/22-6/12/22.
> Resort: Beach Club Villas
> Room Type(s): Studio Standard
> Check-in Date:  6/4/22
> Check-out Date: 6/12/22
> # of Adults: 2
> # of Children: 2
> 
> Thank you!


I’m open to BWV as well. Same dates.


----------



## senditsoarin

silverace said:


> Hi - you have to make 10 posts/reply's  in various other parts of DISBoards or I cannot PM you. so go and do this and get back to me. ALSO I do not own at GF so  cannot do this till july 24 - than I can use my points from other resorts - in the 7 month window any points can be used at any resort THAT IS OPEN - so get back to me by July 22 and we can make this reservation for whatever is open - thanks
> Felicia


ok -sounds good-not letting me do posts or send replies-will keep trying


----------



## Cbabich95

Good day! Looking for rental around Nov 29 - Dec 7, 6 nights in there 2 guests. Looking at AK or Poly but open to other options.


----------



## silverace

*Cbabich95
sorry nothing open for those dates*


----------



## silverace

Cbabich95 said:


> Good day! Looking for rental around Nov 29 - Dec 7, 6 nights in there 2 guests. Looking at AK or Poly but open to other options.


sorry nothign is open thanks
Felicia


----------



## Tew154

Hello, 

Interested in Poly, Beach Club, Boardwalk, Baylake
Check in 1/23/2022
Studio room
Check out 1/28/2022
2 adults
2 under 2
No view preference

Thanks!!!


----------



## sneal0821

Looking for a studio room at AKL, SSR, or OKW.  
Check in Nov. 21 
Check out Nov 27
2 adults

Thanks


----------



## livingwiththeLandon

PM sent


----------



## Lottelicious

Hi!
Do you have an accessible studio @ AKL with view?
2 adults
9/15-17 (flexible)


----------



## jtabaka

Looking for SSR, 1 bedroom preferred view Congress park location
Check in Dec 26th
Check out Jan 2nd
2 adults 2 kids


----------



## typhoon55

Looking for May 27-June 3, 2022.
1 bedroom BLT, GF, BC, BW
3 adults and 1 child who will be 5


----------



## purplelover88

I am interested in an Animal Kingdom Lodge studio on June 28-July 1, 2022, for 2 adults


----------



## Martie Parker

Do you have a studio for rent any 2-3 nights this week for 1 adult? Thanks


----------



## cristagc

Hello
Our dates are totally flexible for January and February. Need space for 4 adults. Please let me know what you have available. Thanks


----------



## Lilnemo

Hi,

I am interested in renting 245 pts @ OKW for a 2 bedroom lock off near hospitality.
Check in - 4/24/22
Check out - 4/30/22
7 adults, 1 child under 2

One of the adults is my 85 year old mother so a ground floor is required in a building without an elevator, and very much preferred in a building with one. Our plan is to rent a scooter to help her get around.

Thank you!


----------



## Gregory Gorgone

Interested in AKL Studio
Check in: 2/5/22
Check out: 2/13/22
2 Adults, 2 Children


----------



## SusuEich

Not sure I can receive PMs yet... 

Resort: AKL
Room Type(s): Studio, Savannah view 
Check-in Date: January 9
Check-out Date: January 12
# of Adults 2
# of Children 1 (9 years old)


----------



## sthomas1127

silverace said:


> Hi, my name is Felicia. I am a private owner. I have been renting my DVC points for 13 years. I own at the following resorts and I can rent any resort in the 0-7 month window.
> 
> Annually I have:
> 2400 Old Key West
> 1900 Saratoga Springs
> 1600 Boardwalk
> 1000 Animal Kingdom Lodge
> 600 Beach Club
> 500 Wilderness Lodge Boulder Ridge
> 160 Aulani
> 
> I am an experienced and friendly owner.
> I have great references. I know all the best rooms. I am hoping to do larger rentals.
> I can book a reservation at home resorts up to 11 months out and all other resorts up to 7 months out.
> I use a 2 payment plan.
> If you are interested in a Disney Vacation club rental – Post below or PM me (preferred) and I will respond quickly to your questions.
> 
> Let me know your plans and I will check availability:
> Resort:
> Room Type(s): Villa size, standard or preferred view
> Check-in Date:
> Check-out Date:
> # of Adults
> # of Children




Hi! I am trying to rent at either the Beach Club, Wilderness Lodge or Animal Kingdom any time between Dec. 7 and Dec. 15th. I would like a studio with a standard view for 2 adults. Lmk if you have availability. Thank you!


----------



## silverace

Hi
sorry but all of diensy is sold out for december
thanks
Felicia


----------



## silverace

Cbabich95 said:


> Good day! Looking for rental around Nov 29 - Dec 7, 6 nights in there 2 guests. Looking at AK or Poly but open to other options.


sorry but disney is all sold out for those dates
thanks
Felicia


----------



## Dr Gunnie

Good morning! Looking for dates 6/15 through 6/21. Need a studio standard view at Boardwalk (2nd choice Grand Floridian). Please let me know if anything is available. Thanks!


----------



## jcanary

Felicia, wondering if you saw my email?


----------



## silverace

jcanary said:


> Felicia, wondering if you saw my email?


got it and responded - waited till disney was reopened


----------



## ThePiercyOhana

We're looking for a 2-br at SSR (but would be open to OKW, BLT, or AKL) for 11/20/21-11/25/21 5 nights (215 points... I think?) We're ready to book, but I don't think I have the ability to PM yet.


----------



## rileysmom

Hello!!
We are interested in staying from August 30 to September 3rd 4 nights total. We will have two adults and two children each 10 and 17. Our resort preferences are listed below, any view.
BRV Wilderness Lodge Studio
Bay Lake Tower Studio or 1 bedroom
Boardwalk Studio 
Old Key West 1 bedroom 
Beach Club Studio
Animal Kingdom 1 bedroom
I look forward to hearing from you.
Jenn Rigdon


----------



## Martie Parker

Can you check for any studio open 2 nights beginning tomorrow thru July 31, 2021? Thanks….last min trip!


----------



## happygirlagain

Hi 

Interested in
Resort: AKL - or anything available
Room Type(s): Villa size, standard or preferred view - prefer a 1 bedroom - BUT anything would do
Check-in Date: checking in 11/30/2021, but could get room from 12/01
Check-out Date: 12/07/21
# of Adults - 4 (2 parents, 2 adult children)

Thanks


----------



## jcanary

silverace said:


> got it and responded - waited till disney was reopened


Thanks, you’re the best


----------

